# BRA7180V Pump parts break down



## Rubyduty15 (Apr 8, 2018)

We recently moved into an existing shop that has a snap on 80 gallon air compressor, a BRA7180V. From what I’ve gathered it has a horrible sounding PMP22K30CHTHIS pump on it. So after hours of trying to find a parts break down on it as to rebuild it. I have found nothing but complete pumps for roughly $800. Does anyone have such a break down or will I just have to tear it down and find all the information the hard way?

Thanks in advance.


----------

